# Air Lift is up to no good....pics inside.



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Hope you guys don't mind a sneak peek at our newest creation! 550hp of AWD madness fully equipped with bolt-on prototype Air Lift Performance kit and Autopilot V2. This is not a toy, but a serious track day car that will be seeing racetracks around the country showing the world how air suspension can handle when done right! 

This will be a production kit soon so raise your hand if you want to get in line. For now, enjoy some pics:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

awesome:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Bitchin comes to mind. :thumbup:


----------



## D _REK (Sep 28, 2010)

wowww


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

yes!


----------



## Donny mk3 (Dec 6, 2010)

that thing is..... SICK:thumbup: 


Nice rex you guys got there


----------



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice. I want one.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

that thing looks great!


----------



## echokid98 (May 18, 2007)

the car looks nice but no pics of the setup?? :sly:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Fap. Fap........Fap Fap Fap Fap......Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap :what:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

echokid98 said:


> the car looks nice but no pics of the setup?? :sly:


 Stay tuned...more to come!:thumbup:


----------



## black maqic20th (Aug 10, 2008)

my buddy has a sick sti im sending this link to him :beer:


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Englewood, always up to no good.


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ohhh mylanta


----------



## mk2_20v (Apr 7, 2011)

:heart: aspen blob eyes


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

nice:thumbup:


----------



## xGaspy (Dec 8, 2010)

this is awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

wow! :heart:


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbup:my god that looks awesome can't wait to see more


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

You guys need to bring this bad boy up to sno*drift this weekend in Atlanta, MI. :thumbup:


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Need to see pics of the setup and :thumbup::thumbup:for a subie on air :beer:


----------



## tomekpl21 (Feb 24, 2011)

you guys are amazing


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

woooahhh


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys- 

Just got back from the first real test drive and I can honestly say I am blown away by how good this kit rides and handles! I'll be posting more as we go along but I will say this: the coil over crowd has NO reason not to look at our air suspension! 

For fun:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

"like a librarian with a G-string under her tweed pants." 

Jeremy Clarkson 

This thing looks normal but underneathe it AWESOME!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> "like a librarian with a G-string under her tweed pants."
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson
> 
> This thing looks normal but underneathe it AWESOME!


 
Hahaha! Love it!


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

what PSI are you guys running those bags at?


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

This car is amazing sounding!!!


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

i plan on doing bags on my b5 s4, and plan to be full stage 3 and close to 500 hp by h2o, are there any worries i should have being bagged and having that much power?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

msheehan said:


> i plan on doing bags on my b5 s4, and plan to be full stage 3 and close to 500 hp by h2o, are there any worries i should have being bagged and having that much power?


 
You will find that our system rides and handles as good as any coil over system. With a huge range of damping adjustment and our progressive rate springs, you have a package that will work great with your car. 

If you know "Sparky Mark", he has our system on his yellow S4 and it has similar HP. He loves it and tracks the car often. See our youtube page for some of our track videos from other cars like the Mustang and 600 HP Camaro. Those cars handle awesome and they don't even use our new dampers like the Audi kits (and all the new ones we are doing). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Are you ready.....


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

That is so freaking awesome :thumbup:

Air ride+AWD+Boxer engine+ Big HP numbers=:laugh::heart::thumbup:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Chaoz said:


> Fap. Fap........Fap Fap Fap Fap......Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap :what:


My thoughts exactly. GL with everything guys!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am showing that video to everyone that says bags are "mushy" or "don't handle well".

Well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

vwynn said:


> what PSI are you guys running those bags at?


Around 50psi all around.


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a bad ass Subaru.....I didnt like nothing but vw's but THAT my friend is hot!


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Are you ready.....


 I think this is fantastic


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

This kit will be shipping the end of this month! March 31


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't wait for these to come in. 

We're taking pre-orders as of RIGHT NOW!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

If you want to see how this car went together, hop over to Air Society for a great build thread. Ian keeps it pretty fresh and has lots of detail photos. 

http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/2061-Air-Lift-2005-Subaru-STi 

Will-we are on track!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

I know I haven't updated this thread in a long time..So to make up for it, here is our Subi working it out at Gingerman Raceway. I can't tell you guys enough how awesome this car handles with our kit. I have tracked many vehicles over the years and this is one of the best. We have also been to Grattan raceway and some stuff will be coming from that outing too. Again, car was fast and lap times comparable with similarly modified racecars! 

Next month we will be competing in the Grassroots Motorsports Ultimate Track Car Challenge. The event takes place at Virginia International Raceway on July 20th. We will be up against all kinds of track machines but none of those will be on air... I expect to be doing 150mph on the long straight and over 100 mph in the fast, uphill esses. All to show to show the world that we mean business when we say Air Lift Performance! 

Stay tuned for more updates. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Brian. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*Air Lift Bagged STi competing this weekend in Ultimate track Car Challenge*

Guys-

Wanted to send you a little update on the Subaru. Heading to Virginia international raceway for an event on Friday. Check our FB for updates but here is theinfo:

http://www.airliftperformance.com/2012/07/18/sti-to-compete-in-2012-ultimate-track-car-challenge/

Tracking bagged...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

pure win, this is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure....track video from the Ultimate Track Car Challenge! 

Overall, we did very well considering it was my first time there and was driving my boss's car with no roll cage at 140+mph! Looking at the videos, I probably left 3 seconds on the table. The car was more capable than the driver. 

This was a time attack competition and we finished 26th out of 50 or so. We were the fastest car with no aero devices like wings and splitters. And we DROVE the car 650 miles down to the event in air conditioned comfort, then cranked up the dampers and strapped on the race tires and hit the track! NOBODY in front of us drove their cars to the event. We wanted to illustrate the versatility of our suspension kits and I think we did just that. 

Who says you get no handling with air suspension? Watch the video and you be the judge.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you guys were able to line up that helicopter rental for the shoot


----------

